# Recent Pipes I've Turned



## LoneStar

I havent been on here as much lately, but thats a good thing. The business has been right where it should be, just enough orders to keep up with every week, and not much free time left over.
Heres a few pipes I finished lately, I'm starting to build a bit of a reputation (a good one too!) :teethlaugh:

This pipe has a ring of stabilized dyed BEB I got from bwh3805 awhile back. When you guys are wondering what I do with a lot of the wood I get, a lot of it is to do these small little rings and extensions. 

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/commission016.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/commission018.jpg

This pipe has a ring of Black and White Ebony. The pipe design isn't traditional, it actually has a second chamber drilled out in the shank to cool the smoke. 
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/chubbychecker011.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/chubbychecker008.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/chubbychecker013.jpg

This is a classic bent Dublin shape. Part of grading (and pricing) a pipe has a lot to do with grain and especially straight grain. The grain isnt perfect on this, but it is exceptional. Nicest pipe I have made !

http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/dublin005.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/dublin006.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/dublin007.jpg
http://i1104.Rule #2/albums/h336/axfight/dublin003.jpg


----------



## LoneStar

Joe Rebuild said:


> All of them are very cool but that last one really pops with the use of grain direction. Who knew there was such a market for hand made pipes? Not me! They are gorgeous for sure!



Its not a huge market, if you were trying to keep it on a local level you'd starve to death! There is a big market nationwide and worldwide and if you know it well there is plenty of work  
Very fickle crowd though. They will pay thousands of dollars for a pipe with the right name on it and its all about reputation reputation reputation.


----------



## davduckman2010

those look great . glad to here your pipes are taking off fine work . duckman


----------



## davidgiul

I don't smoke, but your work is beautiful.


----------



## Twig Man

Those are awesome. I dip and my wife hates it and I know its nasty but aint nothing like a good dip. Maybe I should take up pipe smoking she might like it better.


----------



## davidgiul

Twig Man said:


> Those are awesome. I dip and my wife hates it and I know its nasty but aint nothing like a good dip. Maybe I should take up pipe smoking she might like it better.


When I was a kid, my grandpa smoked a cherry blend of tobacco. Loved the smell of pipe tobacco and its' smoke. He never dipped. Gotta side with your wife on this one.:davidguil:


----------



## Mike1950

My Gramps smoked a pipe also- he had lots of different tobaccos but Velvet in the red hip can was his favorite- can still smell it.


----------



## Mike1950

PS. Ryan your work is incredible, M


----------



## EricJS

Wow! That's truly incredible craftsmanship. I can understand why the market would pay thousands for one of those. From what you've shown us, I can see why your reputation is growing.


----------



## LoneStar

Thanks for the kind words everyone.



Twig Man said:


> Those are awesome. I dip and my wife hates it and I know its nasty but aint nothing like a good dip. Maybe I should take up pipe smoking she might like it better.



Twigman, if you'd like to give it a shot some day, I have a ton of old pipes around here that I clean, restore and sell cheap. Let me know if you ever want to give one a try.
Bigcougar has the right idea, Captain Black is a good mild blend that everyone loves the smell of. Like baking chocolate chip cookies, who doesnt like the smell 
One thing about it though, its not the same kind of addictive/nicotine fix that cigarettes or snuff is. Its hard to replace one with the other but it gives you a mild/healthier alternative to the hard stuff and you will enjoy pipes 1,000 times more than the others when you get the hang of keeping one lit. There is an art to smoking a pipe for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful work for sure!  I am curious as to what you finish them with that can take the heat.


----------



## Twig Man

LoneStar said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome. I dip and my wife hates it and I know its nasty but aint nothing like a good dip. Maybe I should take up pipe smoking she might like it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twigman, if you'd like to give it a shot some day, I have a ton of old pipes around here that I clean, restore and sell cheap. Let me know if you ever want to give one a try.
> Bigcougar has the right idea, Captain Black is a good mild blend that everyone loves the smell of. Like baking chocolate chip cookies, who doesnt like the smell
> One thing about it though, its not the same kind of addictive/nicotine fix that cigarettes or snuff is. Its hard to replace one with the other but it gives you a mild/healthier alternative to the hard stuff and you will enjoy pipes 1,000 times more than the others when you get the hang of keeping one lit. There is an art to smoking a pipe for sure.
Click to expand...


I would like to give a pipe a try. Clean one up for me and let me know what I owe ya. And tell me what you suggest as far as what to smoke.


----------



## Twig Man

Twig Man said:
 

> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome. I dip and my wife hates it and I know its nasty but aint nothing like a good dip. Maybe I should take up pipe smoking she might like it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twigman, if you'd like to give it a shot some day, I have a ton of old pipes around here that I clean, restore and sell cheap. Let me know if you ever want to give one a try.
> Bigcougar has the right idea, Captain Black is a good mild blend that everyone loves the smell of. Like baking chocolate chip cookies, who doesnt like the smell
> One thing about it though, its not the same kind of addictive/nicotine fix that cigarettes or snuff is. Its hard to replace one with the other but it gives you a mild/healthier alternative to the hard stuff and you will enjoy pipes 1,000 times more than the others when you get the hang of keeping one lit. There is an art to smoking a pipe for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to give a pipe a try. Clean one up for me and let me know what I owe ya. And tell me what you suggest as far as what to smoke.
Click to expand...


If you have one with a curve in it like a sherlock holmes look it would be cool


----------



## LoneStar

Greg I sand well to 600 then buff with Red Tripoli, White Diamond and finish with Carnauba. They wont stay this shiny for long but there are liquid polish/waxes made just for wiping pipes down to shine them up again.

Twig, I've got you covered. Give me a couple days to round something up, I'll find you something simple that will be a good smoker. I'll send you 3 or 4 tobaccos to try. I'll pick one or two I like, a couple your wife will really like, and one or two that will knock you on your butt and make the room spin :wacko1:


----------



## Twig Man

Thanks Ryan looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## woodtickgreg

LoneStar said:


> I'll send you 3 or 4 tobaccos to try. I'll pick one or two I like, a couple your wife will really like, and one or two that will knock you on your butt and make the room spin :wacko1:


Is that legal? :rotflmao3:


----------



## Mizer

Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## LoneStar

woodtickgreg said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send you 3 or 4 tobaccos to try. I'll pick one or two I like, a couple your wife will really like, and one or two that will knock you on your butt and make the room spin :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal? :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


The tobacco or the shipping ? Both are legal, but I have a few tobacco blends that will make you wonder what you're smoking ! I'm talking full on Mello Yello, everything is Groovy headbuzz halfway through a bowl :irishjig:
I think this mellow peaceful feeling is what sets a pipe or really good cigar apart from every other tobacco. You just have to slow down long enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Twig Man

LoneStar said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send you 3 or 4 tobaccos to try. I'll pick one or two I like, a couple your wife will really like, and one or two that will knock you on your butt and make the room spin :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal? :rotflmao3:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The tobacco or the shipping ? Both are legal, but I have a few tobacco blends that will make you wonder what you're smoking ! I'm talking full on Mello Yello, everything is Groovy headbuzz halfway through a bowl :irishjig:
> I think this mellow peaceful feeling is what sets a pipe or really good cigar apart from every other tobacco. You just have to slow down long enough to enjoy it.
Click to expand...


I will take a bag of the mello yello please:lolol:


----------



## JimH

Beautiful work. I have a piece of brierwood thats 4"x4" that was given to me.I have made a couple of pipes but nothing that even comes close to yours.


----------



## LoneStar

Twig Man said:


> I will take a bag of the mello yello please:lolol:



Peterson University Flake and Pease Cumberland it is  Do not smoke either on an empty stomach  
I'd send you some 3 Brothers, but I dont want you to OD


----------



## LoneStar

JimH said:


> Beautiful work. I have a piece of brierwood thats 4"x4" that was given to me.I have made a couple of pipes but nothing that even comes close to yours.



Jim the biggest trick is learning to use a 5" sanding disk to shape the pipe. Its tough to get the hang of sanding smooth lines and getting into corners, but thats where 90% of the shape comes from. The rest of the shape is the little you can turn on a lathe and then finishing with files sandpaper and patience.


----------



## Kevin

Ryan they are gorgeous. I think we should all start smoking with your pipes so we can get your reputation, reputation, reputation way up there and you can start selling them for $5000 each. After we all buy ours at $100 each. 



LoneStar said:


> ... and one or two that will knock you on your butt and make the room spin :wacko1:



I want a couple bags of that stuff yeah.


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> Ryan they are gorgeous. I think we should all start smoking with your pipes so we can get your reputation, reputation, reputation way up there and you can start selling them for $5000 each. After we all buy ours at $100 each.
> 
> 
> 
> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and one or two that will knock you on your butt and make the room spin :wacko1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a couple bags of that stuff yeah.
Click to expand...


Kevin I have a background with some marketing and sales. "Buy them now, while you can still afford them" is definitely part of my sales pitch 

One big thing about pipe smoking, there is a learning curve and art to it. Any fool can pick up a cigarette but you have to learn to pack a pipe and keep it going without smoking it too fast or too hot. 
Sort of like starting a campfire. Not too complicated but you have to learn to do it. 
There are rewards though. 
Nothing is more relaxing at the end of a long day than sitting down to a good pipe for 45 minutes of peace.


----------



## davidgiul

I gotta quit reading this thread. I haven't smoked in 40 years and you got me wanting to buy one of your pipes and trying out some of that Long Leaf Bottom tobacco.:davidguil:


----------



## LoneStar

davidgiul said:


> you got me wanting to buy one of your pipes



Did I mention my background in marketing  
I dont encourage anyone to use tobacco because you run a risk no matter how you use it. At the same time, the first and second surgeon generals report showed moderate pipe smokers who didnt use other tobacco lived *longer* than people who used no tobacco at all. :dunno: Doesn't apply to me anyway. I still smoke cigarettes and chew an occasional can of Copenhagen.
I personally think a small bowl of tobacco several times a week is unlikely to cause a problem and theres a lot of doctors who agree (off the record anyway). Of course they will tell you no tobacco at all is better, but they say the same thing about alcohol,caffeine,red meat and wild women


----------



## woodtickgreg

LoneStar said:


> wild women


That last one will probably kill you quicker than all the others! :rotflmao3:


----------



## Twig Man

woodtickgreg said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wild women
> 
> 
> 
> That last one will probably kill you quicker than all the others! :rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


Thats for sure


----------



## cabomhn

I'll be honest, there is something about these pipes that makes someone want to be them. I don't even smoke nor want to start!! :rofl2: So whatever sort of subliminal messaging voodoo you're working on is working great!  :lolol:


----------



## Kenbo

I'm a little late to the party on this one, but I'm glad I finally made it. Those pipes are beautiful. I love the grain and the shape of each one. Never smoked a pipe myself, but that doesn't meant that I can't appreciate great work. Very nice stuff.


----------

